# كونـوا لُطفـاء



## كوك (5 ديسمبر 2009)

*كونـوا لُطفـاء ...*​_بقلم قداسة البابا شنوده الثالث_​​
_                                                                                         إنها نصيحة نُقدِّمها للجميع " كونوا لُطفاء نحوكم نحو بعض ". وبهذا تكونون محبوبين من الكل. والإنسان اللطيف يتصف بحياة الوداعة والرقة والبشاشة، والبُعد عن الخشونة والعُنف والقسوة والتعالي. ولذلك فإن تصرفاته هى ثمر للروح الوديع الهادئ. _
_??__ هناك أشخاص ـ للأسف الشديد ـ يظنون أن الحياة الروحية هى مُجرَّد صلاة وصوم وما أشبه، بينما يسلكون بطريقة منفرة في معاملة الآخرين!! ولكنني أقول لكل منهم إن لم تكن لطيفاً في تعاملك، فأنت شخص غير مُتدين على الإطلاق. لأنَّ الإنسان المتدين لابد أن يسلك بطريقة روحية. فيكون مُشفقاً على الغير، لا يُجازي عن شر بشر، أو عن شتيمة بشتيمة. وإن عاتب المسيئ، لا يكون قاسياً في عتابه، ولا يحاول أن يخجله أو يحزنه، أو يُعدد له كل أخطائه. والقلب العامر باللطف، لا يوبخ كثيراً. وإن وبَّخ لا يستخدم كلاماً جارحاً._
_??__ إن القلب العامر باللطف، يكسب الناس بمعاملته اللطيفة. وعلى العكس فإن الإنسان الشديد أو القاسي قد يخسر أصدقائه لخشونته._
_ما أشد قسوة بعض ( المتدينين ) فى معاملتهم للخطاة، أو مَن يظنونهم خطاة! وما أكثر ما يستخدمون من عبارات جارحة فى توبيخهم! ويحسبون أن هذه غيرة مقدسة منهم على الفضيلة والبِر أو يعتبرون هذا شهادة للحق! أو أنهم بالتوبيخ المُرّ يقودنهم إلى التوبة. ولكن ما أجمل ما قيل عن السيد المسيح إنه " لا يخاصم ولا يصيح، ولا يسمع أحد فى الشوارع صوته. قصبة مرضوضة لا يقصف، وفتيلة مدخنة لا يطفئ ". وفى قيادته بعض الناس إلى التوبة، لم يذكر لهم بشاعة ماضيهم، ولم يجرح شعورهم. بل كان لطيفاً جداً فى قيادته._
_??__ إن القلب اللطيف لا يحتقر الضعفاء، بل يسندهم ويضع أمامه تلك النصيحة الجميلة العميقة: " شجَّعوا صغار النفوس، اسندوا الضعفاء، تأنوا على الجميع ". واللَّه ـ تبارك اسمه ـ عاملنا بهذه المعاملة. وجذبنا إلى التوبة بطول آناته علينا. ولو كان قد عاملنا بقسوة لهلكنا جميعاً. وهنا أتذكَّر قول أحد الشعراء لامرأة تحترف البغاء:_
_ودَعوك بائعة الأثيم من الهوى

_
_.._​_كذبوا فإن الذنب ذنب المشتري

_


_??__ حقاً إن المعاملة اللطيفة تكتشف النقط البيضاء فتمتدحها، ولا تُركِّز على النقط السوداء. تحتضرني بهذه المناسبة قصة مدير لإحدى مدارس الطيران المدني: كان قد أعد للطلبة الامتحان النهائي العملي للتخرج. وصعد أحد الطلبة بالطائرة، وإذ بزمامها يفلت من يده، وبدأت تتأرجح في الهواء بطريقة مخيفة. وشعر قائدها بأنه قد فشل في الامتحان ولابد سيرفد من المدرسة. ورأى أنه على الأقل أن ينقذ نفسه من الموت. وهكذا جاهد حتى نزل بالطائرة إلى الأرض سليماً ... فأقبل إليه مدير المدرسة وقد توقَّع أن يسمع منه قرار الفصل. ولكن مدير المدرسة شد على يده بحرارة وهو يهنئه قائلاً: " على الرغم من خطورة الموقف فأنك نجحت في أن تنزل بالطائرة سليماً كأمهر طيار رأيته في حياتي ". .. وبهذه الكلمات اللطيفة المُشجِّعة، أدخل الطمأنينة إلى نفس الطالب. ثم قدَّم له بعض النصائح._
_??__ إن المعاملة اللطيفة لازمة بالنسبة إلى الآباء في تربية أبنائهم، وبخاصة الأطفال الصغار منهم. وقد يخطئ الطفل ولكن الأب لا يعاقبه، واضعاً في ذهنه أن الطفل في مثل هذه السن لا يدرك كل شيء في وضعه المثالي، فهنا الأب لا يُعاقِب وإنما بكل لطف يشجع ويُعلِّم ويُرشِد ويُسامح. وبالمثل يعرف طبيعة سن المراهقة وما فيها من حروب روحية. ويكون لطيفاً في معاملة أبنائه في هذه المرحلة من العمر، التي تحتاج إلى حكمة وطول بال في المعاملة. ولا يصلح معها القسوة والخشونة وسوء المعاملة._
_??__ وبالنسبة إلى اللَّه ـ تبارك اسمه ـ يقول عنه داود النبي في المزمور: " لم يصنع معنا حسب خطايانا، ولم يجازنا حسب آثامنا ". ولماذا؟ يتابع داود النبي فيقول عن الرب: " لأنه يعرف طبيعتنا، يذكر أننا تراب نحن ". حقاً إن اللَّه في رقته وطيبته، يقدر ظروف الناس، وطبيعتهم الضعيفة، فيغفر ... إنهم مُجرَّد تراب، آثارتهم الريح فتحولوا إلى غبار في الجو. فيصبر اللَّه عليهم بعض الوقت حتى تهدأ الريح فيستقرون._
_??__ والإنسان اللطيف يسمح لأبنائه أو لمرؤوسيه أن يعاتبوه، أو يجادلوه فلا يغضب. إنما بكل لطف يعطيهم فرصة للتعبير عمَّا في داخلهم بكل حرية. ويفصح لهم المجال إلى آخر حد بلا مانع. إنه لا يغلق على الغير فى شرح أفكارهم أو التعبير عما فى داخلهم._
_حقاً إنه بالعنف قد يخسر الشخص أحبائه، بينما بالمعاملة اللطيفة يمكنه أن يكسب أعداءه. هناك فرق كبير بين القسوة التى توبخ الإنسان على خطاياه، وبين اللطف الذى يجعل الخاطئ من تلقاء نفسه يعترف بخطاياه ويتوب عنها ... إن الشخص اللطيف ما أسهل عليه أن يجد فى أحد الخطاة شيئاً يستحق المديح، فيبدأ به ويمتدحه عليه، ويكسب محبته بهذا الأسلوب. ثم بعد ذلك يتطرق إلى ما يُريد أن ينبههه إليه فى ترك أخطائه._
_??__ على أنى أقول إن للطف حدوداً. فإن لم يوصل إلى هدفه قد تبدأ العقوبة. ذلك لأن البعض قد يستغلون المعاملة اللطيفة فيستمرون فى حياة الاستهتار واللامبالاة. وهنا تكون من الحكمة معاقبتهم. على أن المعاقبة لا ينبغى أن تكون عنيفة. فالعنف لا يوصل إلى طريقة سليمة. والإنسان اللطيف حينما يعاقب، إنما يعاقب بطريقة لا خشونة فيها ولا ظلم ولا قسوة. وقد تكون متدرجة بحيث تصل إلى الهدف المطلوب من الاصلاح وليس من الإنتقام._
_??__ أخيراً يهمنا أن نقدم بعض النصائح لمن يريد أن يكون لطيفاً فى معاملة الآخرين: فى تعاملك مع الناس لا تحاسب وتراقب على كل نقص وكل خطأ. لأنه يندر أن يوجد أشخاص كاملون بلا عيب._
_وإن عاتبت فلا تكن شديداً فى عتابك. ولا تجرح شعور أحد. وقد قال الشاعر فى العتاب:_
_إذا كنت فى كل الأمور معاتباً

_
_.._​_صديقك لن تلقى الذى لا تعاتبه

_
_فعش واحداً أو صل أخاك فأنه

_
_.._​_مقارف ذنباً مرة ومجانبه

_
_إذا أنت لم تشرب مراراً على القذى

_
_.._​_ظمأت وأى الناس تصفو مشاربه؟!

_
​


----------



## النهيسى (5 ديسمبر 2009)

*موضوع مميـــز​*
شكرا جدا

الرب يبارك حياتك ومجهودك​


----------



## كوك (7 ديسمبر 2009)

_*ميرسى على مرورك يا النهيسى*_
_*الرب يباركك*_​


----------



## روماني زكريا (7 ديسمبر 2009)

موضوع مفيد جدا 
شكرا لتعب محبتك​


----------



## وليم تل (8 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا كوك
على الموضوع الرائع
ودمت بود
​


----------



## كوك (9 ديسمبر 2009)

روماني زكريا قال:


> موضوع مفيد جدا ​
> 
> شكرا لتعب محبتك​


 
_*ميرسى على التعليق يا  رومانى*_
_*ميرسى على مرورك الجميل*_
_*الرب يباركك*_​


----------



## كوك (9 ديسمبر 2009)

وليم تل قال:


> شكرا كوك
> 
> على الموضوع الرائع
> ودمت بود​


 
_*ميرسى على التعليق يا  وليم تل*_
_*ميرسى على مرورك الجميل*_
_*الرب يباركك*_​


----------



## KOKOMAN (9 ديسمبر 2009)

موضوع رااااااائع
ميررررسى على الموضوع 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## كوك (10 ديسمبر 2009)

*ميرسى يا كوكو على مرورك الجميل*
*الرب يباركك*​


----------

